# Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?



## Interstate67 (12. September 2014)

*Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*

Ich habe die beiden oben genannten Spiele an einer älteren CD Box bei mir auf dem Dachboden gefunden und würde die gerne mal wieder spielen.Nun liessen die Spiele sich nicht auf meinem 64 Bit Windows 7 installieren (was ich noch von früher weiß) und bei gog gibt es die ja leider auch nicht.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob irgendwer eine Lösung des Problems kennt?
Ich habe zwar noch eine Windows XP CD zu Hause, aber dann müsste ich ja alles neu installieren (weil XP ja zuerst drauf muss) und dann habe ich sowas mit 2 Betriebssystemen noch nie versucht, dann wird XP ja wegen des ausgelaufenen Supports ja auch nicht mehr aktualisiert.
Weiß irgendwer hier noch Lösung, oder einen Link wo man Lösungsmöglichkeiten nennt?


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*

Rebellion habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber zu Alliance empfehle ich dir folgendes:

Voraussetzung: 
Joystick/Joypad (Sonst startet das Spiel nicht)
CD/DVD-Brenner + 1 Rohling

Die Anleitung habe ich damals für meine Retro-Gruppe auf buffed.de verfasst.

Erstellt ein Verzeichnis namens \XWA_DISK_1\
Bzgl. der korrekten Benamung legt ihr einfach CD 1 des Spiels ein und schaut wie sie benannt ist. 
Kopiert den Inhalt von CD 1 in das Verzeichnis. Es kann je nach Version des Spiels vorkommen, dass zwei Dateien nicht kopiert werden, das ist der Kopierschutz - lasst die einfach weg.

Ladet folgende Datei herunter und führt sie aus:
Für XWA Deutsch:
http://www.markusegger.at/Software/Games/XwaMsi/X-Wing_Alliance_DE_MSI_v1.0.1.0.zip
Für XWA Englisch: 
http://www.markusegger.at/Software/Games/XwaMsi/X-Wing_Alliance_MSI_v1.0.0.0.zip

Das Zielverzeichnis ist das oben angelegte \XWA_DISK_1\.

Danach brennt Ihr den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses auf eine CD oder erstellt ein ISO davon, dass ihr bspw. mit DaemonTools mounted. 
Die CD muss genau so benannt sein, wie das Original, also bspw. XWA_DISK_1.
Installiert das Spiel dann mit dieser neu erstellten CD.

Anschließend(!) installiert Ihr Patch v2.02 für Eure XWA-Sprachversion.
X-Wing Alliance v2.02 Patch download - Mod DB
Lucasfiles und das Download-Verzeichnis von lucasarts ist seit der Übernahme von Disney leider down.

Ihr könnt das Spiel dann mit der Original CD spielen.

Wichtig! Sollte deine Angabe bzgl. Grafikkarte noch stimmen: Du MUSST ein Grafikkarten-Treiber-Downgrade auf 280.26 machen (Bei ATI alles vor der 12er-Serie), alles danach unterstützt den 3D-Modus des Spiels nicht mehr und du musst es im Software-Render-Modus spielen, der richtig bescheiden ist. ^^

Woran wir bisher gescheitert sind ist der Multiplayer-Modus. Errent Venture funktioniert eher mittelmäßig und alle Versuche über Hamatchi, Tunngle, Game und Konsorten endeten in massiven Unterbrechungen und Lags. :\


----------



## ColorMe (12. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*

Also für X-Wing Alliance gibt es hier einen Installer mit dem es funktionieren dürfte.
Bei Star Wars Rebellion bin ich aber nicht sicher.


EDIT: Da war wohl einer schneller.  Eine VM wäre natürlich auch noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Interstate67 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*

Mit der Virtual Machine kenne ich mich auch leider nicht aus, aber ich versuche es mal nach eurer Anleitung.Rebellion hat ja auch nicht so den Fankreis, aber ich habe das immer gerne gespielt, besonders mit dem Editor, den ich 2005 mal im Netz gefunden hatte.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Eine VM wäre natürlich auch noch eine Lösung.



Das ist für XWA keine Lösung, außer du kennst eine VM die fehlerfrei oder überhaupt 3D-Unterstützung bietet. ^^


----------



## ColorMe (12. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*

Geht das nicht mit dem XP-Mode von Windows 7? Dann hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, sry.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Geht das nicht mit dem XP-Mode von Windows 7? Dann hab ich mich wohl getäuscht, sry.


 
Meinst du Rebellion oder Alliance? Letzteres: Nein - sicher nicht. ^^


----------



## Interstate67 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Star Wars Rebellion und X-Wing Alliance mit Windows 7 möglich?*

Habe jetzt versucht XWA zu installieren, funktioniert leider nicht.Habe die Dateien in einen XWA_DISK_1 Ordner kopiert (von der Original CD).Dann die von Dir verlinkte Datei dazugepackt und alles auf eine XWA DISK 1 kopiert.Installation startet auch, aber dann erscheint die Meldung das Dateien fehlen (sprich erwartete Datei fehlt, ignorieren gewählt, dann fehlt die nächste usw).Entweder mache ich was falsch, oder ich weiß auch nicht.


----------

